# Does your dog have a boyfriend or girlfriend ?



## kezia14 (Aug 12, 2007)

Ha ha ha !!! I am getting sick of posting a new poll here :

So,,,
*Simba* has a girlfriend, she is cute her name is Cherry...
One day, she come to our house to hang out with Simba, then i let them meeting, and in that time Cherry using an orange scarf in her neck...(so cute !!!)
We always meet one time a week for hang out ??


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Carson has a beautiful black girlfriend.  










Her name is Darby and she's a Chow / Lab mix owned by some friends of ours. It's really funny....if we mention her name he get's all excited....and she does the same!


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

My brother's dog Payne is Emmy's boyfriend. They're in love and they don't care who knows it!!!


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

Charlie did, but it was a long distance relationship and they lost touch, plus she was a chihuaua. Here she was gazing at a pic of Charlie.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Yup! Geddy has a boyfriend that she loves to play with at the dog park... his name is Alex. I'm actually curious as to how things will go once she has a little brother to chum around with!?!?


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Lego&Jacub said:


> I'm actually curious as to how things will go once she has a little brother to chum around with!?!?


ewww......incest!!!!!! :


----------



## jason0618 (Sep 17, 2007)

Ellie hasn't found a boyfriend worthy of her attention. The pomeranian next door always runs over to the fence to take a gander, but she's not interested in him.


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> Carson has a beautiful black girlfriend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She is a cutie. You know what they say, once you go black you don't go back!!! Labs are adorable


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Tucker is enjoying the single life


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Yes Epic and Zander are totally in love LOL


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

No, London is too young to date...


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

ROTFLMAO!!!



Charlie06 said:


> Charlie did, but it was a long distance relationship and they lost touch, plus she was a chihuaua. Here she was gazing at a pic of Charlie.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Merlin loves an older woman, Maddie. She taught him how to dig deep. If I even say her name he gets this wistful look in his eyes....LOL!!


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

Merlins mom said:


> Merlin loves an older woman, Maddie. She taught him how to dig deep. If I even say her name he gets this wistful look in his eyes....LOL!!


Looks like she's making poor Merlin do all the work......poor thing is whipped already.


----------



## kellange123 (Apr 13, 2007)

Sorry to be a "teacher" about this post, but it should be corrected to "Does your dog have a boyfriend or a girlfriend?"


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

> Sorry to be a "teacher" about this post, but it should be corrected to "Does your dog have a boyfriend or a girlfriend?"


Huh? I don't get it.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

kellange123 said:


> Sorry to be a "teacher" about this post, but it should be corrected to "Does your dog have a boyfriend or a girlfriend?"


Maybe you didn't know that the OP is from Indonesia. Actually, she does pretty well (or good ) I've heard that the English language is one of the hardest to learn as a second language.

Last year a pretty little golden retriever, named Fiona, moved into the house across the street. Here is Jack as he wistfully checks her out :smooch::


----------



## jason0618 (Sep 17, 2007)

Jo Ellen said:


> Huh? I don't get it.


Relax, ladies and gentlemen... The Grammar police are here.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Here is Sasha, when I first got her. My grandchildren's new puppy, Cody (bearded collie) , thought she was HOT!!!! 










As you can see, he still thinks she's HOT but hasn't quite figured out what to do about it yet!!!!


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Jesse is a gigolo. He likes to sleep around.


----------



## ILoveAMonster (Nov 11, 2007)

It seems to me that many of our Golden Retriever's have black boyfriend/girlfriends. 

This is Monster and his girlfriend Annie...before that he was dating another black lab named Likea (Like-ah)










This is Monster and his future girlfriend, Harley. Yes, she may be only nine weeks...but Monster is only two, that's not that much of a difference...these two are possibly (hopefully!) going to have puppies in a few years.












Monster does not limit himself to young female dogs,...this is Monster and his...life partner...Charlie. I do believe that given the choice between a girl doggie and Charlie...Monster would always always always choose Charlie.












Yeah...my dog gets around.


----------



## alliegirl (Oct 26, 2007)

Allie's beau is Sox. Here's a photo of the two together...the bandanas were for Halloween...they wanted to look like a couple....LOL:smooch:


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Asia is in love with a mixed breed at the dog park named Buster. They are inseperable when they are there at the same time. It is so cute.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Carson got to spend the day with his "woman" Darby yesterday....he was so happy!!


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

I said yes because Samson and Delilah are my babies, but crazy for each other. 

Though Delilah flirts with the Doberman that lives behind us to. Oh and the mixed dog that lives next door. She's such a big flirt! :doh:


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

i'm the proud parent of a homosexual doggie... the only dog Sam seems to be in love with is my bf's friend's adult yellow lab Turbo. Sam will follow him around and tug on his ears and the other day we caught Turbo trying to engage in a sexual act on Sam.... and Sam didn't seem to mind. well i'm keeping an open mind and i will love Sam no matter who he chooses to love. LOL


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

We have a weird family situation in my home - my boys share the same girlfriend, Riley. Riley, "the older woman", is my daughter's golden retriever so that would make her Oliver & Nygel's niece! Hmmmmmmm.

To further complicate the situation, Riley was Oliver's girlfriend but then when Nyg got a little older, Riley kind of dumped Oliver and went with the young stud! Oliver was heartbroken.

But, at the end of the day, when they're ALL exhausted, they all sleep together - menage a trois!!!!!! Hey, we do have a weird house!


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

Diesels girlfriend will be arriving January 19th, 2008!! 
Diesel and Kerosene sitting in a tree....
So I put still in searching, although I guess shes found?!


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Both my boys are single and ready to mingle....ladies.......


----------



## goldenshasta (Dec 1, 2007)

Shasta's boyfriend is BC the cat!!
I am not sure about it but they both seem happy.


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

OMG Those pics are too adorable!


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

Ollie has an admirer, his name is Zac and he’s a fourteen-year-old Doberman. during the summer, Zac was lethargic unable to stand and off his food, this has been happening more and more often this last year or so but each time I take Ollie for a visit as soon as Zac sees Ollie he struggled to his feet, and shared a bowl of food with Ollie


----------



## goldenshasta (Dec 1, 2007)

Oh wow. The power of a golden friendship. Love it


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Maggie loves Torch..... Look at her face.. doesnt she look like a middle school kid with a major crush.....









And of course Cruiser just loves his Abbie.....


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

vrocco1 said:


> Jesse is a gigolo. He likes to sleep around.


 
And Vern is his Pimp Daddy.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Pointgold said:


> And Vern is his Pimp Daddy.


I have to find a way to make some money off of him. He should at least pay his own cab fare.


----------

